# Cool or just weird?



## SquarePeg (Feb 26, 2019)

Was playing around with a missed focus...


----------



## Designer (Feb 26, 2019)

cool


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 26, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 26, 2019)

Both


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 26, 2019)

Id go with the body being perfectly still, but her arm moving with either with an overhead throw or underhand pitch.

Or facing the camera and running.

So in other words,  more of a realistic action shot that shows movement.


----------



## PJM (Feb 26, 2019)

Interesting!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 26, 2019)

Designer said:


> cool





Fujidave said:


> Cool





Derrel said:


> Cool.





Tropicalmemories said:


> Both





Parker219 said:


> Id go with the body being perfectly still, but her arm moving with either with an overhead throw or underhand pitch.
> 
> Or facing the camera and running.
> 
> So in other words,  more of a realistic action shot that shows movement.





PJM said:


> Interesting!



Thanks all for the feedback!  I kind of like it as is  - definitely wasn't going for realism - but wasn't sure if it was too bizarre.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 26, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Both



Agreed


----------



## otherprof (Feb 26, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Was playing around with a missed focus...


Cool!


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 26, 2019)

Realism would be better, IMO.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 26, 2019)

Cool! Realism is overrated.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 26, 2019)

A bit of both.........


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 28, 2019)

I like it. But man...is she fast!


----------



## waday (Feb 28, 2019)

Weird, but I like it


----------



## pez (Mar 3, 2019)

Cool! Is she a Terminator?


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 4, 2019)

Talk about time travel!  It is cool.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks all.  The team loved that one!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 5, 2019)

Clever for sure but not my cup of tea.


----------

